# Health care issues while temp in country



## monsieurms (May 29, 2012)

This is tricky because I'm a dual citizen--I actually have dual citizenship, USA and EU (but not Portuguese) citizenship, although I'm resident in North America.

So, let's say I'm over in Portugal investigating, checking things out, or just enjoying and I have an accident. Of course, I have health coverage from home. But Blue Cross may not provide complete coverage abroad. 

As a result of EU dual citizenship, am I eligible for Portuguese health care benefits though not resident there or in any other EU country at the moment?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Afraid not, you reguire full insurance cover from USA.

The European Health Card EHIC which supplies medical treatment for EU Citizens across the EU, e.g. a UK Citizen visiting Portugal on holiday, study or business is entitled to the *same* emergency treatment and *costs *as a Portuguese National, is only available to Residents of the EU not to Dual Citizenship and each issuing country has it's own issuing rules e.g. UK you must be a Resident of the UK to qualify. 
Each EU country has different cover and costs. 

Without a EHIC you would be charged full costs for any health care in the EU, so you should check your cover and top up with insurance. 
Exactly the same applies to a EU Resident visiting, you might well be covered for emergency treatment but it doesn't cover repatriation etc.


----------



## monsieurms (May 29, 2012)

Many thanks....the dual nation (Italy) does have a residency requirement I believe. But emergency care is covered?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I believe that Italian citizens get free health care in Italy, but as far as I know a EU Citizen reguires a EHIC Card for* emergency* or planned treatment in every EU country except their own EU country of Residence, and a quick look online says Italian EHIC card is part of the Italian tax and welfare card which no doubt would reguire Residency to get..

The EU Link for EHIC is here EU - European Health insurance Card - Your Europe but *please remember* this information* presumes* you are a *Resident* in a EU country and not as you say a US Citizen with dual nationality. 
You won't be refused emergency treatment or otherwise, but you would be charged.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Monsieurms - your best bet is just to get travel insurance when you visit with decent medical cover.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I would have to agree with advice above. Health coverage is based on residency and not nationality (same in Canada by the way, which also would provide emergency service but charge later). I have dual citizenship but would expect to pay for care in Portugal.

The only additional comment I would make is that the cost of care in Portugal (based on what my parents experience) is much less than it would be in the United States. Though I would still think supplemental coverage would make good sense.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

anapedrosa said:


> I would have to agree with advice above. Health coverage is based on residency and not nationality (same in Canada by the way, which also would provide emergency service but charge later). I have dual citizenship but would expect to pay for care in Portugal.
> 
> The only additional comment I would make is that the cost of care in Portugal (based on what my parents experience) is much less than it would be in the United States. Though I would still think supplemental coverage would make good sense.


Yes care would be cheaper but as your a Portuguese National and I am although English a Portuguese Resident we both pay a *discounted charge *for all state medical services a visitor *without a EHIC* would* not pay* the same prices.

It's only when OP used his dual nationality to become a Resident that he would qualify for discounted prices.


----------

